# Finished up another piece from our second lockdown.



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

2020 was dominated by a bunch of not very nice things globally, but has been pretty productive musically. I started this piece in August when we went (NZ) into our second lock-down for the coronavirus. It got to about 4 min long then hit a brick wall. I got back onto it a few weeks ago, and managed to bash it into some kind of overall form.

Any feedback would be gratefully received. And happy new year, hope 2021 is good and also productive for everyone.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It reminds me of Malaguena.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It reminds me of Malaguena.


hmm, I guess they are both in 3. I don't see much other resemblance though? What made you think of Malaguena?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

adrien said:


> hmm, I guess they are both in 3. I don't see much other resemblance though? What made you think of Malaguena?


The melody.........................


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

It’s interesting how different people are affected differently or reminded of different things with the same piece. I listened to Malagueña several times and couldn’t pick even a remote similarity.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

adrien said:


> It's interesting how different people are affected differently or reminded of different things with the same piece. I listened to Malagueña several times and couldn't pick even a remote similarity.


Everybody has an unique life experience. All events in brain memory are into chains. And perhaps, it relates to some music moments.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Alexanbar said:


> Everybody has an unique life experience. All events in brain memory are into chains. And perhaps, it relates to some music moments.


да конечно

he only said it reminded him. Anything may remind someone of anything, depending as you say on life experience.


----------

